# Optima Yellowtop WOW



## soflo (Jun 20, 2009)

Last night i installed a Optima Yellowtop in my MKv Jetta, and the results are worth the 229.00 dollar price tag from Batteries Plus. No more dimming when the subs hit, no drop-off in power, the subs hit harder now consistently, Its like i got a bigger amp, except im getting power to the Alpine 1000 w mono amp. Model number for battery is D35/75 fits perfect.


----------



## G-Shock (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: Optima Yellowtop WOW (soflo)*

There is a 25.00 rebate on these batteries too.
http://www.optimabatteries.com/save25/


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Optima Yellowtop WOW (G-Shock)*

I have been trying to figure out the diff between yellow tops and red tops? I was told only get the yellow top if you play the system with car off for longer time. Most guys that I see upgrade, get the red top, but not sure why


----------



## DubRadio (Oct 15, 2003)

Red top = OE replacement (with slightly improved specs)
Yellow top(deep cycle) = designed for electrical systems that demand a consistant amperage output even under hard loads. i.e many battery operated vehichles like golf carts, along with boats that use the battery system alot without the assistance of a charging system 100% of the time.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (DubRadio)*

Red top = Starter battery. Good for short burst of high current draws, i.e. starters. But not really designed for continuous higher current draws.

Yellow Top = Kind of a pseudo Starter/Deep Cycle battery. Designed with Higher CCA/CA capability, higher Ah and Reserve capacity. Allows for higher discharge rates for extended periods of time, but can still handle starting duties with high inrush current draws.
Blue Top = Deep Cycle/Marine. Mostly used where higher continuous current draws are needed, aka Trolling motors, and boats that may only have a 12V Mains system.


----------



## vdubnick (Nov 29, 2004)

unless you are running a secondary battery, and running the system with the car off, it is POINTLESS to get a deep cycle battery. 
You could get a red top, but it mainly hype, i would spend the money on a good 84 month interstate, or exide battery.


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 1, 2008)

yellow top + big three (0 ga. wire) = car starting up fine after leaving interior light on for 24hrs by accident.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (vdubnick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubnick* »_unless you are running a secondary battery, and running the system with the car off, it is POINTLESS to get a deep cycle battery.

It's useless to get any deep cycle battery to use in a high powered audio setup with the key off.
For deep cycle batteries, try to avoid shallow discharges (less than 10% Depth-of-Discharge) or deep discharges (more than 80% Depth-of-Discharge or less than 12.0 VDC). This could prematurely kill them. Using an adjustable low voltage disconnect set at 80% Depth-of-Discharge (DoD) or approximately 12.0 VDC will increase the batteries' service life and help protect the batteries and valuable electronic and electrical appliances.


----------



## quality_sound (May 20, 2002)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Non_Affiliated* »_
It's useless to get any deep cycle battery to use in a high powered audio setup with the key off.
For deep cycle batteries, try to avoid shallow discharges (less than 10% Depth-of-Discharge) or deep discharges (more than 80% Depth-of-Discharge or less than 12.0 VDC). This could prematurely kill them. Using an adjustable low voltage disconnect set at 80% Depth-of-Discharge (DoD) or approximately 12.0 VDC will increase the batteries' service life and help protect the batteries and valuable electronic and electrical appliances.


Let me get this correct, you're advising people NOT to deep cycle a deep cycle battery...







That's EXACTLY what they're made for.
To clear up some bad info above, the Yellow top is hands down Optima's best battery, for ANY situation, even for use as a starting battery. Call Optima and ask them and they'll tell you the same thing. 
The Yellow and Blue Tops are the EXACT same battery with different color tops and different terminals. 
Last, though more expensive, pretty much anything BatCap makes will outperform anything Optima makes. I've used a single BatCap 400 to start a car before. I used 4 800s in place of my Passat's OEM battery when it died and it was noticeably better. Even the 400 was better than the OEM battery.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (quality_sound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quality_sound* »_
Let me get this correct, you're advising people NOT to deep cycle a deep cycle battery...







That's EXACTLY what they're made for.

Re-read what was written, shallow cycling and Deep discharges greater than 80% depth of discharge. Do you know what the difference between a starting battery and a Deep cycle battery.

_Quote, originally posted by *quality_sound* »_To clear up some bad info above, the Yellow top is hands down Optima's best battery, for ANY situation, even for use as a starting battery. Call Optima and ask them and they'll tell you the same thing. The Yellow and Blue Tops are the EXACT same battery with different color tops and different terminals. .

Really, I think I hinted as to use a yellow top out of the line up. Also have you even looked at the specs? The Reserve Capacities and Ah ratings are different between most of the Blue top and yellow top batteries. Their internal construction is different.


_Quote, originally posted by *quality_sound* »_Last, though more expensive, pretty much anything BatCap makes will outperform anything Optima makes. I've used a single BatCap 400 to start a car before. I used 4 800s in place of my Passat's OEM battery when it died and it was noticeably better. Even the 400 was better than the OEM battery.

Guys have used little Braille and Deka batteries, with less capacities to start cars, with very low CCA/CA Res. Cap. and Ah ratings. Starting a car with a batcap proves nothing. Sorry just had to point that out.


----------



## quality_sound (May 20, 2002)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Non_Affiliated* »_
Re-read what was written, shallow cycling and Deep discharges greater than 80% depth of discharge. Do you know what the difference between a starting battery and a Deep cycle battery.

Yes I know the difference. Re-read what you wrote. You said to avoid shallow-cycle and deep-cycle discharges on a deep-cycle battery. It's the first sentence for cryin' out loud. 

_Quote »_Really, I think I hinted as to use a yellow top out of the line up. Also have you even looked at the specs? The Reserve Capacities and Ah ratings are different between most of the Blue top and yellow top batteries. Their internal construction is different.

Then call Optima, that's what I did. You know as well as I do ratings don't mean a whole hell of a lot nowadays. Look at the 2.0T's "200HP" rating for example.

_Quote »_Guys have used little Braille and Deka batteries, with less capacities to start cars, with very low CCA/CA Res. Cap. and Ah ratings. Starting a car with a batcap proves nothing. Sorry just had to point that out. 

I know, I HATED those things. But having used BatCaps in my car for 3 years I'm gonna go out on a limb and say it works. Call it a hunch. 
I'm not trying to get into a pissing contest and the only part of my last post that was directed at you was the first part. I'm simply trying to point out that there are much better options than Optima, Exide or Interstate.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (quality_sound)*

Yeah it's not if I am saying your full of it, just pointing out a few things that people just don't understand. Batteries really arn't a mystery, but more misused in their applications.
And actually specs. are not frivileless numbers as their are standards that are used widely to give perfomance specs of batteries. But it seems that people tend to focus on the worng specs.
Kind of like car audio people tend to focus on peak power ratings which are just fantasy numbers rather than actual RMS ratings same with batteries. People tend to focus CCA/CA more so than reserve capacity and Amp Hour ratings which tend to paint a better picture of how well a battery performs.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Non_Affiliated* »_Yeah it's not if I am saying your full of it, just pointing out a few things that people just don't understand. Batteries really arn't a mystery, but more misused in their applications.
And actually specs. are not frivileless numbers as their are standards that are used widely to give perfomance specs of batteries. But it seems that people tend to focus on the worng specs.
Kind of like car audio people tend to focus on peak power ratings which are just fantasy numbers rather than actual RMS ratings same with batteries. People tend to focus CCA/CA more so than reserve capacity and Amp Hour ratings which tend to paint a better picture of how well a battery performs.

I think you should change that last paragraph. Any real 12v/24v/car audio installer knows that max power means nothing. You should say that misinformed/don't know wtf they are talking about car audio people focus on peak/max power instead of the nominal/rms power.
People also have a misconception of what capacitors do; you can only hope to teach people one by one.


----------



## moviewithnotitle (Feb 10, 2009)

Most people don't know squat about batteries. Want to learn about batteries, talk to a Competitive Car Audio or Bass Competition guy, Smater than most mechanics. Or better yet, talk to a Marine tech. Last thing you want to do is be stuck out on the water with a dead battery. 
The Yellow and Blue tops are nearly the same, but the bluetops do sqeaksout some better numbers. Not to mention that the bluetop has both Post and screw terminals which for Audio and asseccory concerns, is the best of both worlds. For many years now I have been using a the Blue tops in my Tahoe and my boat. 
Optima is also made by Johnson Controls, who also makes Interstate on the same battery assembly line!


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (moviewithnotitle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moviewithnotitle* »_Most people don't know squat about batteries. Want to learn about batteries, talk to a Competitive Car Audio or Bass Competition guy, Smater than most mechanics. Or better yet, talk to a Marine tech. Last thing you want to do is be stuck out on the water with a dead battery. 
The Yellow and Blue tops are nearly the same, but the bluetops do sqeaksout some better numbers. Not to mention that the bluetop has both Post and screw terminals which for Audio and asseccory concerns, is the best of both worlds. For many years now I have been using a the Blue tops in my Tahoe and my boat. 
Optima is also made by Johnson Controls, who also makes Interstate on the same battery assembly line! 

Also on the boating sworld side if we have any boaters, with trailerable vessels. It is a good Idea For saltwater applications, use ONLY sealed AGM (Ca/Ca) or Gel Cell (Ca/Ca) VRLA batteries to prevent the formation of DEADLY chlorine gas if battery electrolyte is mixed with saltwater.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

quality_sound said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Non_Affiliated* »_
> Re-read what was written, shallow cycling and Deep discharges greater than 80% depth of discharge. Do you know what the difference between a starting battery and a Deep cycle battery.
> 
> Yes I know the difference. Re-read what you wrote. You said to avoid shallow-cycle and deep-cycle discharges on a deep-cycle battery. It's the first sentence for cryin' out loud.
> ...


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

tdawg21 said:


> yellow top + big three (0 ga. wire) = car starting up fine after leaving interior light on for 24hrs by accident.


Ehhhh you know that it's programed to shut off by itself (don't know how long) so you won't drain your battery. :facepalm:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

dude, back from the dead. wth?


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> dude, back from the dead. wth?


Duh, that's why it's called *"D VW Vortex*!


----------

